
Show HN: Isaset – Play the puzzle card game Set in realtime with others or alone - jaflo
https://isaset.com
======
jaflo
Hi HN! My friends like to play the card game Set with others, but because of
the quarantine it is more difficult to play together, so I worked on this web
version with a friend.

The game is a bit difficult to explain and best learned through trial and
error. The goal is to form sets of three cards where each of the features
shape, fill, number, and color are all unique or all the same. AAA and ABC are
good, ABB is not. Each feature is independent from the others. I struggle
explaining this quickly to others and communicating it through text, so if you
have ideas on how to improve the onboarding experience, please let me know!

If you have any comments or suggestions, please share.

